# Arnica



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning,

I am currently on day 2 of stims and am now on 2 injections a day (buserelin & gonal f). My poor thighs are getting a bit sore and bruised now (I am trying to alternate between thighs and tummy, but I'm a bit squeamish about injecting into my tummy)!! I just wondered if any of you might know whether it is ok to take arnica whilst going through IVF?

I would really appreciate any advice on this, or other ways of easing my bruising.

x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Twinkle

I think you can cause isnt it a natural remedy? If not, can you try witch hazel as I used to use that when I was younger and kept knocking into things, mind you not sure if you can use that either  

Sorry I am not much help am I  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi

I have read in the zita west book that she recommends either arnica before ec so dont see why you couldnt take now, also she recommends rubbing aloe vera on after you have injected and that has a cooling effect on the area, she also mentions either freezing the area with ice or warming it as it gets the blood going.
Good luck
Hope it helps 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twinkle

I checked with the nurse when we were last at hospital about using the arnica cream and/or taking the homeopathic arnica pills...she said both were fine to use...I have to have clexane jabs from EC onwards as well (which apparently can sometimes be "not that nice") and ok to use then as well.

You can get it in Boots...and probably most other chemists...I should be starting stimming next Tuesday so have bought both cream and pills in preparation.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you all. I will try and escape from work and go and find some!


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya!
I didn't even know you could rub anything on your injection point! I'm at the same stage as you, I've just done my 3rd stim injection and I'm now injecting twice. I too feel sqeamish about injecting into my stomach but its starting to get painful to do it in my thighs! When I started injecting 2w ago I found it no problem but it's getting to me now. I use an auto-injector and have it set to 8mm which I find very deep and have been injecting my muscle (I'm sure of it!)
Anyway, I can't offer any advice as I'm in the same boat as you, just wanted to let you know I'm in same part of tx as u and am having difficulties too!
I also lived in Kent for nearly 3yrs as my DP is from there. Hopefully, we will move back one day!!

All the best with your tx and injections!!

Sharon-Louise    xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just a note girls  please consult your doctor before taking ANY medication as we are all on differnet meds that could react differently of you know what i mean,

sorry i have to put this to cover FF 

pam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd update...

Even though my clinic has said ok to take arnica pills/use arnica cream, I decided that I'd double check and speak to a pharmacist...

...she said she wouldn't advice taking any homeopathic remedies whilst pg or ttc - which she would obviously include ivf !  She said that using the cream would be ok but not to rub it in (just gentley dab), not to use immediately after injecting but to leave it a while, only use a tiny bit and only if really need to...she recommended witch hazel would be better.

...so, despite what clinic initially told me, I've decided not to take the pills now (hadn't started anyway) & only use arnica cream if I really have to...

Talk about conflicting/confusing opinions !!  But rather err on side of caution !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you for your messages. It's so difficult to know what is best to do isn't it. I think I will play it safe and not use it. I'll just keep trying to inject in slightly different areas on my thighs - you can see where I have injected so far by the lovely pattern of bruises  

x


----------

